# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  مسجات بمناسبة مولد البضعة الطاهرة فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام

## ساقي العطاشا

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 








بمناسبة قدوم مولد بضعة الرسول فاطمة الزهراء سلام الله عليها..

إليكم هذه المسجات



أضوت الليلة لأرض وسماها
بمولد فاطمة الزهراء بنت طه
ولجنان يسطع ضياها مبارك

..... متباركين بالمولد .....

يا جنة الخلد ابشري
وجددي الدرري 
ولدت الزهراء وسالت
ماء الكوثر
مبروك المولد


..... متباركين بالمولد .....


لك وردة جورية
بماء الورد مروية
مكتوب عليها
تهنئة بمولد سيدة
نساء البشر


..... متباركين بالمولد .....

بالعود و البخور
برشات العطور
وبأيات السرور
نبارك لكم مولد
الزهراء البتول عليها السلام 

..... متباركين بالمولد .....

زهراء يا أم أبيها
ويا فرحة كل مواليها
بمولدك رياحين الود
نهديها


..... متباركين بالمولد .....

اهدي لك احلى رسالة 
بالبخور معطره
وبماي الورد مقطره
بمولد البتول الطاهره

..... متباركين بالمولد .....

بنور فاطمة 
وحقيقة ابيها
ومقام بعلها 
وحب بنيها
إقض يارب
حوائج قارئيها


..... متباركين بالمولد .....


واشرقت فاطم فالشمس ميسمها
وفي دري العرش من أمورها شعب
متباركين بمولدها


..... متباركين بالمولد .....


يا طيور الحب زوريهم
وعلى الجبين بوسيهم
وبمولد البتول هنيهم


..... متباركين بالمولد .....

بمحمد النبي صبحتك
وبمولد أم الحسن هنيتك
وبآية الكرسي حصنتك
متباركين بهالمولد


..... متباركين بالمولد .....


صـلي يـــارب
عـلى الــزهــراء
فـلقـة الـقــمر
سيــدة نســـاء البــشر
أســعــد الله أيامــكم 


..... متباركين بالمولد .....


فاطمة 
مولاتي
ونعم
المولاة
تهنئة من القلب
لكم بمولد 
أم أبيها


..... متباركين بالمولد .....


مولـد الـزهــراء للإيمـان عـيد
وكـل مـحـب بـذكــراه سعــيــد
نبارك لكم مولد سـيدة نسـاء العـالـمـين 
فاطـمة الزهراء عليها السلام


..... متباركين بالمولد .....

ياقلوب
و شمي 
الورد 
و أسمعي 
تغريد الطيور
بمولد الزهراء ألف مبروك


..... متباركين بالمولد .....


فاطمة 
خير 
نساء 
البشر
و من
لها وجه
كمثل القمر
( متباركين بالمولد )


..... متباركين بالمولد .....

يا سماء افرحي و يا أرض جودي.....
نجم سعدٍ أنار كل الوجودِ 
ولدت فاطم أبنة المحمودِ


..... متباركين بالمولد .....

أضوت الليلة لأرض وسماها
بمولد فاطمة الزهراء بنت طه
ولجنان يسطع ضياها مبارك


..... متباركين بالمولد .....

اتقدم بباقة ورد من
حديقة قلبي انثرها
بين كفيك وتهنئك
بيوم مولد البتول



..... متباركين بالمولد .....


اهدي لك احلى رسالة 
بالبخور معطره
وبماي الورد مقطره
بمولد البتول الطاهره


..... متباركين بالمولد .....



شعت فلا الشمس 
تحكيها ولا القمر 
زهراء من نورها 
الاكوان تزدهر


..... متباركين بالمولد .....


هذه الذكرى من أعظم الذكريات 
عشرين جمادة مولد أم الهداة
* متباركين *


..... متباركين بالمولد .....


من نزل جبريل بشر
بالفصاحة والسماحة
* أعلن بمولد الكوثر *


..... متباركين بالمولد .....

يا جنة الخلد أبشري
وجددي الدرري
فمولاتي الزهره ولدت
وسالت مياه الكوثري


..... متباركين بالمولد .....

بذكرى مولد بنت الهدى 
فاطمة الزهراء أضاءت
الدنيا فرحاً 
** متباركين **


..... متباركين بالمولد .....




يتبع

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 



تهانينا . 
تهانينا .
بمولد بضعة الهادي نبينا



..... متباركين بالمولد .....


ليلة عيد وأنوار 
والأفراح بكل دار
مسرورة الدنيا بمولد 
بضعة المختار


..... متباركين بالمولد .....


هللي ياطيور 
وافرحي يا زهور
بمولد بضعة الرسول 


..... متباركين بالمولد .....

د

ع

ب

و

د

دهن

ع

ب

و

عود

ب

و

باقة

ورد

* وتهنئة بمولد البتول *


..... متباركين بالمولد .....


في القلب حطيتك 
وعلى الناس أغليتك
وبمولد الزهراء البتول
قبل الناس هنيتك

..... متباركين بالمولد .....


ورود وشموع وتحلى البشاير
خل يعرف كل إنسان اليوم شو صاير
** متباركين **


..... متباركين بالمولد .....

هلهل الكون و سلم
بمولد الزهراء تكلم
شعت الأكوان نورا
قائلا تهانينا لكم


..... متباركين بالمولد .....

بكل زخة مطر
بكل رشة عطر
بكل غمزة نظر
قبل كل البشر
أهنيك لمولد البتول يا قمر


..... متباركين بالمولد .....


الشوق يسبق خطوتي قبل لا أجيك
والعين حنت قبل لا ينطق لساني
ولهان كلي بالوله جيت أهنيك 
وأزف لك أجمل وأرق التهاني
** بمناسبة **
مولد الزهراء لك تباريك 
كل عام وأنت بخير 


..... متباركين بالمولد .....


إزدان الكون وزاد بهاء
بميلادبنت المصطفى(الزهراء)
هي فاطمة ولشيعتها فاطمة
من مثلها خير النساء
الطاهرة والعالمة قد حيرت
من فضلها العلماء
متباركين بميلاد السيدة
فاطمةالزهراء عليها السلام


..... متباركين بالمولد .....


حارت أفكاري كالأمواج اللاطمه...
كيف يسري شعري بمدح فاطمه...
أأقول بضعة أحمد أم روحه الناجمه...
أم أقول لأجلها أرض وسماء غائمه...
كيف أمدح من لشيعتها نجاة من نار حاطمه...
متباركين بهالليلة يامحبي فاطمة 



..... متباركين بالمولد .....


شعت فلا الشمس تحكيها ولا القمر 
زهراء من نورها الأكوان تزدهر.
متباركين بالمولد ومن العايدين
ونسألكم الدعاء.


..... متباركين بالمولد .....


يا طيور الحب زوريهم
وعلى الجبين بوسيهم
وبمولد البتول هنيهم



..... متباركين بالمولد .....


نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور يعطيك الف عافيه خيووو عالمسجات

----------


## فرح

يسلموو اخووي _ساقي العطاشا_
ع المسجااات الرووعه 
وتسلم يدينك ويعطيك العاافيه
لاحرمنا جديدك
وكل عااااام وانتم بألف خير 
وينعاد ع الجميع 
بنتظاااار الجديد
فــــــــرووحه

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

يسلمووو اخوي ع المسجااااااااااااااااااااات الروعه 

ربي يعطيك الف عافيه 

ومتباركين بالمولد 

الولاء الفاطمي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بالعود و البخور,برشات العطور,وبأيات السرور,نبارك لكم مولد,الزهراء البتول عليها السلام ...كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة قدوم المولد الطاهر للسيدة الزهراء عليها السلام ...مشكور اخوي ساقي العطاشا على روعة اختيارك للمسجات ..

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*


*اعاده لله علينا وعليكم بالمن والبركات*
*وكتبنك الله من خدام الزهراء*



*دمتـــ بود*

----------


## محبة علي (ع)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز ساقي العطاشه ..
وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك بأذنه تعالى..
لك خالص تحياتي..
محبة علي عليه السلام...

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ياهلا فيكمــ
مسجااات مررررررة 
رووووعة
ومتبااااركين بالمولد 
عجبني
ورود وشموع وتحلى البشاير
خل يعرف كل إنسان اليوم شو صاير
** متباركين **

سوويتي تواقيعنا به
مشكوور اخوي
ساقي العطاشا 
على المسجاات الحلووة
عطاك الله العاافية

----------


## ومضة امل

يا جنة الخلد أبشري 
وجددي الدرري 
فمولاتي الزهره ولدت 
وسالت مياه الكوثري 

-------------

ليلة عيد وأنوار 
والأفراح بكل دار 
مسرورة الدنيا بمولد 
بضعة المختار 
-------------

في القلب حطيتك 
وعلى الناس أغليتك 
وبمولد الزهراء البتول 
قبل الناس هنيتك 

-------------

أضوت الليلة لأرض وسماها
بمولد فاطمة الزهراء بنت طه
ولجنان يسطع ضياها مبارك

-------------

لك وردة جورية
بماء الورد مروية
مكتوب عليها
تهنئة بمولد سيدة
نساء البشر
-------------

بالعود و البخور
برشات العطور
وبأيات السرور
نبارك لكم مولد
الزهراء البتول عليها السلام 

-------------

زهراء يا أم أبيها
ويا فرحة كل مواليها
بمولدك رياحين الود
نهديها
-------------

اهدي لك احلى رسالة 
بالبخور معطره
وبماي الورد مقطره
بمولد البتول الطاهره
-------------

بنور فاطمة 
وحقيقة ابيها
ومقام بعلها 
وحب بنيها
إقض يارب
حوائج قارئيها
-------------

واشرقت فاطم فالشمس ميسمها
وفي دري العرش من أمورها شعب
متباركين بمولدها

-------------

يا طيور الحب زوريهم
وعلى الجبين بوسيهم
وبمولد البتول هنيهم

-------------

قبل ما تنطبع بوسات المولد
حببت أكون أول انسان يطبع
على خدك البوسة وأقول مبارك
عليك مولد الزهراء عليها السلام 

-------------

فاطمة 
خير 
نساء 
البشر
و من
لها وجه
كمثل القمر
متباركين بالمولد

-------------

هما النور من نور وبالنور زوجت
فأولدها نجماً وأعقبها بدرا
أضاءت بها الأكوان والأرض والسما
فمن أجل ذاك النور سميت الزهرا
-------------

نزل الوحي بشيراً كي يهني اليوم طه
باللتي نور الثريا كان وهاجاً من ضياها

-------------

حارت أفكاري كالأمواج اللاطمة
كيف يسري شعري بمدح فاطمة
أأقول بضعة أحمد أم روحه الناجمة
أم أقول لأجلها أرض وسماء غائمة
كيف أمدح من لشيعتها نجاة من نار حاطمة

تشكر اخي ساقي العطاشا على المسجات الروعه

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيكم العافية 

ومتباركين بالمولد

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شعت فلا الشمس تحكيها ولا القمر 
زهراء من نورها الأكوان تزدهر.
متباركين بالمولد ومن العايدين
ونسألكم الدعاء.
يعطيكم العافيه  ساقي العطاشا .. ومضة أمل

----------


## golden falcon

تسلم لي على المسجات الحلوه ..............

----------


## ¢σffєє 7αℓєє

السلام عليكم ....

المسجاات حليوون 

هدا عجبني :

يا جنة الخلد أبشري 
وجددي الدرري 
فمولاتي الزهره ولدت 
وسالت مياه الكوثري

فمان الله

----------


## عاشقة الزهـراء

الف شكر على المسجات الحلوة 
وياريت توضح لي
د

ع

ب

و

د

دهن

ع

ب

و

عود

ب

و

باقة

ورد

* وتهنئة بمولد البتول 
هذا المسج ما فهمت عليك والف شكر

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ساقي العطاشا & ومضة أمل*
*الف شكر لكم ع هذا الطرح الرائع*
*يسلمووا ع هالمسجات الحلوه*
*يعطيكم الف عافيه*
*دمت بخير* 
*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------

